# Statutory Declaration for ACS (Format?)



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

Hi All, 

My company policy does not allow to provide any such reference letter. In this case, ACS has suggested to get a Statutory Declaration.

My question is, what should be the format of Statutory Declaration? Can anyone share it please?

And do my supervisor need to be present in front of Notary to sign it? or can i just take his signature and go to Notary?


----------



## timfong (May 27, 2015)

I wanted to know the format too. Anyone can help here?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Attached is a sample uploaded/used by a fellow forum member for INDIAN applicants as per laid out INDIAN standards for Statutory Declaration.


UPDATE this letter as per countries procedure for declaration and content.


The person making the Statutory Declaration has to be present in front of the Notary. There are no exceptions to this.




cfuture said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My company policy does not allow to provide any such reference letter. In this case, ACS has suggested to get a Statutory Declaration.
> 
> ...





timfong said:


> I wanted to know the format too. Anyone can help here?


----------



## timfong (May 27, 2015)

Thanks Jeetendra for the sharing.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No problem Tim.


All The Best with ACS skills assessment!




timfong said:


> Thanks Jeetendra for the sharing.


----------



## shankygenie (Aug 8, 2015)

Is it mandatory to mention tenure in stat declaration. As in my case supervisor has joined the company 2 months later than me.


----------



## jaltoaus (Jan 4, 2017)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Attached is a sample uploaded/used by a fellow forum member for INDIAN applicants as per laid out INDIAN standards for Statutory Declaration.
> 
> 
> UPDATE this letter as per countries procedure for declaration and content.
> ...


Thanks, Can you please tell from where we can Notarize in Delhi?
Also do i need to bring my Manager to Lawyer?


----------



## ramgajjala18 (Sep 15, 2017)

*Acs or DIAC do verify my experience by calling or mail my previous employer?*

I am planning to apply for ACS assessment, my experience in Singapore dec 2014 to June 2016, in India Aug 2016 to Present date. if Acs or diac verify my present experience, thats no problem at all. will they call to previsions employer too? i have exp letter incl job duties, its small company, even they dont have website, if search with company name can find the company details in google. if not connecting land number or not respond then what happen?

Any experienced person clarify my doubt pls. 

Thanks


----------



## auspr1982 (Dec 15, 2017)

Hello sir,

Also please let me know if this statutory declaration needs to be a registered document. I mean that after notarizing, do we need to register this in the government records and all ?

-Regards


----------



## mtkhan18 (Oct 4, 2018)

I also have following question related to Statutory declaration:
- I left my earlier company with which i worked in India. I am currently working in USA and planning to notarized all my document here in USA.
- One colleague is in India who is planned to write statutory declaration for my work experience with my India company.

Question i have : 
1) I'm in USA and cannot be physical presence while my colleague get Statutory declaration notarized. Will this cause any trouble. 
2) Do i need to again notarize statutory declaration here in USA.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

mtkhan18 said:


> I also have following question related to Statutory declaration:
> - I left my earlier company with which i worked in India. I am currently working in USA and planning to notarized all my document here in USA.
> - One colleague is in India who is planned to write statutory declaration for my work experience with my India company.
> 
> ...


AFAIK, the person signing the SD (your colleague) should be physically present during the signing and notarization, not the person for whom it is being done.
No need to notarize the SD again in the USA.


----------



## mtkhan18 (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi,
I have another question regarding Statutory declaration issued from India. Does this declaration to be made on "Stamp Paper" issued by Indian government OT statutory declaration on simple paper will do as well if both options are Notarized.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

In India, Statutory Declaration (SD) to be printed on "e-Stamp paper". 
Get the SD document notarized by a notary.


----------

